# Identify this Bolivian Wood?



## Rink (Feb 23, 2015)

Got this wood from a friend, in exchange for a pen.  It's from Bolivia. Came in on a pallet of Bolivian hardwood flooring.  But this is from the pallet itself, not the flooring wood. It was one of the pallet runners. He talked to a couple people and there are suggestions it might be Ipe or Jatoba.  Does anyone have a good idea what it might be?

I'm doing some minor segmenting with Black Walnut. Haven't turned it yet, but it drills like butter.

I hope the photo attachments work...


----------



## Rink (Feb 28, 2015)

Anybody?  Anybody at all...


----------



## Olsarge (Feb 28, 2015)

with the worm holes and rot, I doubt if it is Ipe.  could be one of the rosewoods from that area.JMHO.
Dennis


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 28, 2015)

It might help if you could give us a close up end grain shot , sanded to 400 grit , but I doubt any of us would claim to be experts on Bolivian woods . That is a very nice piece .


----------



## dankc908 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have some Ipe and it doesn't look anything like this wood.


----------



## Rink (Mar 1, 2015)

1080Wayne said:


> It might help if you could give us a close up end grain shot , sanded to 400 grit , but I doubt any of us would claim to be experts on Bolivian woods . That is a very nice piece .



Here are some end-grain shots, sanded to 320.


----------



## usagizmo (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Sorry I am late to the show, but that reminds me of Apitong which is used for the flooring in trailers.

Thanks,

John


----------



## 79spitfire (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks to me like Walnut. It really does not look like Apitong, or Asian Mahogany. 

What it does look like is a plank of awesome!


----------



## knowltoh (Mar 8, 2015)

Cumaru?


----------



## Rink (Mar 9, 2015)

knowltoh said:


> Cumaru?



Cumaru?  Wow, I never heard of it before. You must really know your wood.  Based on pictures on the web, compairing color, coarseness of grain, grain pattern, color/pattern of the stripes...Cumaru looks it may be a winner.  Thanks a lot!

79Spitfire: I have a ton of walnut in the shop and have made some pens with it, so I'm pretty sure it's not walnut.  But you're right that it's a plank of awesome!  

Here's a pic of the finished pen, with black walnut segment accents in the cap section. The pics don't do the grain justice, it's pretty deep.  I was hoping for more contrast with the darker walnut accents, but the main wood darkened upon finishing, so not exactly what I envisioned.  But I'm happy w/ how it turned out.

Comments on the design, fit/finish welcome.


----------

